# advertising and HARD SELL FFFFSSSSS



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ive just logged on and saw an advert for working from home? ok what is that all about.....follow the links and fill in some details.
i then arrive at a page asking for bank details etc with a counter counting down from 4 minutes left of free trial joining. so closed it as hmmmmmmm am i really daft enough to give my details to an advert that says i can make 4k a month working on my pc at home.

so i clicked back and thought ok lets do it again.........wow the same 4 mins that was 2 mins ago???
do we really want to advertise possible scams on the TTF steve?

ok i have edited this as i have just received a call from AZ USA 001 602 247-6009 despite me not even completing the form!!!!!!
and some guy trying to get me to sign up for free......not even the $1.95 or whatever it was.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi mate, thanks for the heads up. I haven't added anything and I can't see this anywhere . If you could please kindly take a screen shot next time you see it and let me know?

Many thanks,
Steve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok will do steve


----------

